# Attempted TEE followed by TTE



## JDM1228 (May 24, 2013)

I wanted to get an opinion on the following scenario:

A patient is scheduled for a TEE and the physician gets as far as the transesophageal probe placement when the patient starts having respiratory issues. The procedure is discontinued and the patient ends up having a transthoracic echocardiogram done. Would you code this as 93313 or 93312 with a -74 modifier (anesthesia was administered)?

Thanks!!


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 30, 2013)

What about -53? You can use this modifier for extenuating circumstances or those that threaten the well-being of the patient; it may be necessary to indicate that a surgical or diagnostic procedure was started but discontinued.


----------



## JDM1228 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am coding for an outpatient facility so I would use -73 or -74, but pretty much the same as the -53 for physicians. Thanks so much for your reply!!


----------

